
State of emergency declared across France after Paris shootings and explosions - dethi
http://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2015/nov/13/shootings-reported-in-eastern-paris-live
======
dang
All: when commenting here, as anywhere on HN, kindly remain civil and
substantive. Religious slurs are not allowed, nor are personal attacks.

We've closed this thread to noob accounts because of trolls. If you've got a
new account and want to comment here, feel free to email hn@ycombinator.com.

------
rayiner
Disappointed to see the comments downplaying the situation because as many
people get killed in car accidents every week or whatever. Terrorist acts
damage the social fabric far beyond the death toll. That's the whole point of
terrorism.

~~~
moultano
If it were universally ignored, it wouldn't damage the social fabric.

~~~
lazaroclapp
So, when I first heard the news, my though was that when in France 40 people
get gunned down it is a national emergency, whereas in Mexico (where I am
from) it is an statistically peaceful day. That's what no reaction or
military-first reaction gets you (well, combined with a lot more issues, but
having this be "normal" is part of the problem back there).

I do think you want to treat it as "murder is a serious crime and needs to be
prosecuted and punished" rather than "this is an act of Islamic terrorism and
we need to declare War on Terror!". But, universally ignored is hardly how you
want to react. You want to close borders and you want to declare emergency and
you want to, ideally, apprehend these people using conventional police. You do
not want to live in a permanent state of panic or build a police state after
the fact, and you definitely don't want to take out your anger on a whole
population of people over the actions of a small radical group. But you do
want a, rational but concerned, reaction.

Right now, you want to get people to safety, help the survivors and catch
those responsible, in that order.

~~~
moultano
Certainly, I wouldn't want it ignored by law enforcement and first responders.
Beyond that though, the public's reaction is the objective of the terrorists.
Reacting to these events is literally "letting the terrorists win."

~~~
lazaroclapp
I guess I just wish there was a possibility for a better reaction than what we
will probably see (this has already been called "an act of war" by
Hollande...). I am not a fan of treating terrorism in a "don't feed the troll"
sort of way. I do wish our collective reaction were more reasonable, more
measured and more humanitarian, though, despite the natural sentiments this
sort of thing produces and seeks to produce.

I don't think ignoring the problem is the only way to not let the terrorists
win. But I do agree responding militarily or by widespread panic is what they
most likely want.

------
aikah
French and living in Paris here. I'm at home fortunately but I live nearby the
places in the eastern side of Paris that were attacked.

Don't know what to say , just that I hope everybody and their families are
safe.

This is hard, a very hard hit on my country. Vive la France.

~~~
mmastrac
This is such a terrible event. Our hearts in Canada go out to you. Be safe.

~~~
aikah
Thanks , I've been in your country 3 years ago for 3 month, it's absolutely
gorgeous. Many thanks.

------
elros
I am French and have friends and family in Paris, fortunately they are all
safe. I am however in shock and can't really process much except for shedding
tears.

I feel the strong need to point out that in these difficult times in Europe
and the world, we CANNOT allow right-wing political extremism to use them to
gather power. THIS IS NOT ABOUT MUSLIMS, IMMIGRANTS OR WHATNOT. THIS IS ABOUT
CRAZY PEOPLE.

~~~
Fezzik
While I wish this were true, do you not think the primary impetus is (likely)
religious? I would wager these people are not crazy in any clinical sense;
they have been deluded by a religious upbringing and culturally supported
religious fervor. It is disingenuous to say that religion is not a
contributing factor, if not the primary factor.

It is like Steven Weinberg summarized: With or without [religion] you would
have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for
good people to do evil things, that takes religion.

Recognizing this is important for assessing the situation and how to counter
the problem – this is not a circumstance where more mental health services
will make the tiniest difference. It requires intelligent debate about
education, philosophy (including religion), and how to convey to people that
any religious beliefs that cause the deaths of others are simply wrong.

Religion is not per se horrible – obviously the super-majority of religious
people are fully functional contributing members of society and should be
protected just like everyone else - but it has been used throughout history to
conduct a huge number of atrocities.

~~~
jacquesm
If you go down that route you'll have a hard time explaining 'Jihad John' and
the many western youths (including some that are extremely pale skinned) and
that suddenly feel the need to join IS or do something else that is profoundly
stupid and against their self-interests in every way.

~~~
yarou
That doesn't have anything to do with religion.

Everyone has an existential crisis in their life, and desires to become a part
of something greater than themselves.

The traditional institutions in Western society that promoted this sense of
belonging have been eroded in the recent decade, which could explain the trend
toward joining organizations like ISIS and their ilk.

~~~
jacquesm
That is much closer to the root cause than most analysis I read in the media.
But it's a much harder problem to tackle and does not make for infotainment
and so will get a lot less airtime.

------
rodrigocoelho
Reuters just reported: "French President Hollande decides state of emergency
for all of France, borders closed."

Source:
[http://live.reuters.com/Event/Paris_attacks_2?utm_source=twi...](http://live.reuters.com/Event/Paris_attacks_2?utm_source=twitter)

~~~
cballard
How, physically? Do borders really... exist in the Schengen Zone?

Like, how do they shut this down?

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/France/@49.5467828,5.43629...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/France/@49.5467828,5.4362912,14.07z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0xd54a02933785731:0x6bfd3f96c747d9f7)

~~~
jacquesm
That's fairly easy. Airports are closed right now, the old border posts, even
though they have been un-manned for quite a while (but not everywhere, as I
found out to my surprise a few months ago, a so called 'spot check' was set up
on one of the old border posts) can be easily re-established using military
personel.

It's a lot easier to re-establish something that was there before than it is
to do it from scratch and this is more of a logistical problem (and a personel
one) than one of technicalities about whether or not such a thing can be done.
It's not like France didn't have a functioning border patrol a couple of years
ago.

~~~
huac
Airports are not closed, Air France is still flying in/out of Paris.

~~~
jacquesm
You are right, FR shows some planes landing others just departed.

------
sohaeb
As a muslim lurker of this amazing site I would like to express my sympathy to
those who died and hope everyone will be safe.

Also, those with comments that are trying to cause fear and hatred, you are
just making other muslims living in the west feel scared and sad. I swear,
right now im scared taht one day some people will be treating muslims just
like how Americans used to treat black people in Slavery era. Even worse, Im
afraid we might see concentration camps like how Nazis did to Jews.

~~~
ino
Don't fear, we'll get through it. But There is real slavery going on in the
emirates and qatar right now if you want to get mad.

~~~
sohaeb
Totally agree, but we cannot generalize this, I used to work in UAE in
construction sites and the company I used to work for used to respect the
rights of the labors. most of them I made friends with and they never showed
dissatisfaction.

------
toomuchtodo
Reddit Live:
[https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwmdb26t78v](https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwmdb26t78v)

EDIT: If you're anywhere near these events in Paris, please get to safety now!

~~~
kuschku
_Warning: The authorities put a general curfew over multiple parts of Paris.
Unless adviced to do so by the authorities, do not leave your house._

------
jonesb6
For people in and around Paris right now the #PorteOuverte hash tag is being
used to help shelter those who cannot make it home safely.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Be careful with that. This wouldn't be too hard:

1\. Enter house claiming to need to go somewhere. 2\. Kill everybody. 3\. Move
to next willing house and repeat.

~~~
jacquesm
Or the reverse. Enter house expecting safety, get killed.

~~~
venomsnake
How easy the social fabric can be unraveled :(

~~~
jacquesm
Destruction and creation are a-symmetrical. I had an interesting exchange with
another HN'er not that long ago about that very topic. I ran a community of a
million people and it took by my estimates less than 50 dedicated assholes to
totally wreck it for everybody else. How they managed that and why I couldn't
stop it is very much related to how 'open societies' are impossible to defend
against a large enough number of idiots hell bent on destroying them. The ease
with which you can destroy something has absolutely no bearing on the amount
of hard work it took to create it. Societies are no different in this respect.

~~~
toomuchtodo
In my years and travels, I've settled on the fact that the only solution to
those "assholes" that destroy community fabric is overwhelming force. You
cannot reason with someone who has nothing to lose.

~~~
jacquesm
Which suggests an alternative (partial) solution: make sure that people in
general have lots to lose _especially_ those on the fringes of society.

~~~
muraiki
This was actually successfully done. I'm having trouble finding the article,
but basically a terrorist group (perhaps in Palestine) had trained some men
specifically to be some of their most dedicated and zealous terrorists.
However, the situation changed and they found that they no longer needed these
zealots and had no idea what to do with them. So they held a mixer where the
terrorists got to meet potential brides, and basically said that if they
promised to live a normal life, they'd receive some financial compensation to
get started on that normal life. All of the trainees ended up getting married
and having families, and lost all desire to commit terrorist acts.

~~~
Wingman4l7
A very brief NPR commentary from 2005 was, I thought, remarkably prescient --
it draws many parallels between terrorists and gang members in the US
(backgrounds of poverty, no job / life prospects, encouragement of elder
males, etc).

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4256591](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4256591)

------
Gatsky
A disaster.

Obviously don't know yet who is responsible, but I don't understand why France
is being targeted in this way. They are hardly terrorist enemy number one.

~~~
stvswn
France jealously guards its secular republic. Separation of church and state
is a top priority (well above the U.S. and U.K. -- for instance, head
coverings are not allowed in public schools). The French are notably resilient
in the face of intimidation (see the protests and solidarity after the Charlie
Hebdo shootings). There's a lot about the French for terrorists to hate, which
is worthy of admiration in my opinion.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Separation of church and state is a top priority (well above the U.S. and
> U.K. -- for instance, head coverings are not allowed in public schools).

That's not separation of church and state, that's suppression of unpopular
religion by the secular state, which is no different than suppression of
unpopular religion in favor of a popular religion by the state. (And its not
just in schools, though that was one of the focal points in the debates, the
ban applies in all public spaces in France.)

~~~
solidsnack9000
On the face of it, there isn't any language targeting a particular religion or
its symbols.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_law_on_secularity_and_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_law_on_secularity_and_conspicuous_religious_symbols_in_schools)

The French do have a fairly rigorous approach to separation of church and
state. Where do they cross the line into something blatantly discriminatory?

~~~
dragonwriter
> On the face of it,

On the face of it, sure; OTOH, the specific targeting of traditional attire of
certain Muslims was overt among the promoters of both the ban you link to and
the broader ban on face covering in public spaces.

------
ausjke
I would love to integrate any walks of life into melting pots.

The _reality_ is that certain religion somehow is different, for that religion
a well-educated youth could easily become a cold-blood terrorist after
watching some youtube videos and read a few propaganda booklets, throw
everything away he previously learnt in the west, the place where he was
raised, and use what he learnt to attack from within. That change is usually
drastic, maybe that's why we call them extremist. It's very different from
other massive killers that are having mental issues.

Everything in the universe is ruled by probability, there are hundreds of
religions on earth but the integration of this group is just statistically
unpredictable with much higher risk. It's not worth integrating in my opinion.

I foresee Europe will suffer from it for years to come.

[https://www.change.org/p/justin-trudeau-extend-
resettlement-...](https://www.change.org/p/justin-trudeau-extend-resettlement-
of-syrian-refugees)

------
rodrigocoelho
Reddit Paris Shootings Live Thread: "We will no longer be reporting what's
happening at the Bataclan. This is due to a gag request by French Police"

Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwnkuplwr9y](https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwnkuplwr9y)

~~~
nmc
Back in January, when a guy took hostages in a grocery store in Paris, it was
proven that he was watching real-time news channel "BFM-TV", and got
information about the positions of the police forces.

I can understand why the police units dealing with this situation do not want
to let that kind of thing happen again.

------
suprgeek
The French24 TV feed in English is pretty upto date
[http://www.france24.com/en/livefeed/](http://www.france24.com/en/livefeed/)

These look very much like the Mumbai attacks from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Mumbai_attacks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Mumbai_attacks)

Basically they go after soft targets where large number of people gather
(cafes, bars etc) - very hard to defend against if you have any kind of open
society.

Whoever these Assholes are they deserve no mercy.

------
ps4fanboy
With the amount of Syrian/Afghan refugees flooding into Europe right now and
Europes involvement in those wars, I imagine this sort of thing is going to be
on the rise.

~~~
adsche
Their involvement in "those wars" being that they had to flee them?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, for the most of the people fleeing that was the sum total of their
involvement. And for a small percentage of those people they either are taking
the fight with them or have other plans. It's a tough situation, on the one
hand no right thinking person has a problem with sheltering refugees, on the
other hand those very same people are worried about what the long term
consequences of these mass movements of people will be. One thing is fairly
certain, the Schengen agreement (which has done more for the unification of
Europe than almost any other EU activity short of the launch of the Euro) is
going to be a casualty.

~~~
venomsnake
Schengen will hold. But the outer borders of the union and the balkans will be
militarized beyond belief.

~~~
jacquesm
It is already changing. Give it a few weeks. Sweden and Hungary have already
put border controls back in place, France will likely do as well as a result
of this attack at least for the foreseeable future. After that - and coupled
with the immense increase of cross-border crime in the last decade - it will
be a fairly easy step to rescind Schengen, if not in name then at least in
spirit or on a 'temporary' basis. It's the easiest way out of a lot of the
current problems and it is a lot cheaper than militarizing the Balkans which
has other side-effects that are mostly undesirable.

~~~
venomsnake
Border controls are one thing. Freedom of movements is another. Being forced
to flash id card at the border is not the same as the border officer being
able to refuse entry to a legal EU citizen.

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm not cool with flashing ID. Could you imagine being in the US and having to
go through checkpoints every time you crossed a state border?

~~~
selimthegrim
You've never seen the ag inspection stations at California border crossings,
or the Border Patrol posts near the NM/TX line?

~~~
dragonwriter
> You've never seen the ag inspection stations at California border crossings,
> or the Border Patrol posts near the NM/TX line?

The latter has nothing essential to do with the NM/TX border, there are border
patrol checkpoints (including mobile ones) in a pretty wide swath "near" the
Mexican border. They don't exist to enforce any kind of control on _state_
borders.

------
romanovcode
President of France just declared "state of emergency" and is closing borders.

------
guiomie
What is the best way to follow this live when you don't have cable?

~~~
mthomasb
Reddit live feed:
[https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwmdb26t78v](https://www.reddit.com/live/vwwmdb26t78v)

------
rdl
What can we in tech do to help with this kind of situation?

~~~
flyinglizard
The tech useful for preventing these situations is exactly the kind that's
frowned upon in civil liberties circles.

~~~
ryandrake
Tech that enables education, work training, and cultural assimilation for
disenfranchised minority youths is frowned upon in civil liberties circles?

~~~
flyinglizard
You demonstrate the colonialist mindset that doesn't understand other cultures
seek other ideals than your own. Were the 9/11 hijackers "disenfranchised
minority youths"?

------
cft
Live streams: [http://channel9000.net/](http://channel9000.net/)

------
tosseraccount
Je suis un Parisian.

------
kyleblarson
Religion is a virus and islam is a particularly pestiferous strain.

------
uxwtf
100 dead in Bataclan concert hall

------
benevol
Next thing you know, a new and even more totally total mass surveillance law
is passed. (Obviously, attacks will continue to happen from time to time.)

~~~
tomashertus
How awesome, awesome comment. People are dying and the only thing you care
about is "totally total mass surveillance law"....

~~~
zipwitch
People are ALWAYS dying. Far more from preventable accidents, disease, and war
than from terrorism. That does NOT make terrorism any less despicable. But
those who use fear of atrocities to push their own oppressive agendas are
little better than terrorists themselves. It's a sad truth that there's no
question that many surveillance advocates will use an event like this to push
their own agendas.

~~~
wslh
You are talking as if terrorism was a natural disaster, something you can
compare statistically and impossible to confront. Terrorism makes you feel
fear, even if it's irrational it impacts you and the society you live.

~~~
jacquesm
Terrorism does not make _me_ feel fear. It makes me sad. Sad that there are so
many lives lost, sad that so many people are still incapable of thinking
critically, sad that we're again one step further from an actual solution.
it's mostly a sad affair. But fear, no.

~~~
wslh
Don't you think that the September 11 attacks produced fear? May be you are
different but this is the normal feeling if you are seeing the Twin Towers
collapsing while you take your children to preschool.

------
philippnagel
Now the black bar on top seems even more appropriate.

~~~
Glyptodon
Why is there to begin with? Seemed random when I first noticed it.

~~~
wavefunction
I think it's there for Amdahl of IBM. I'm not sure though.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes.

~~~
blackBar
Kind of annoying. Without proper context, it just gives the impression that
someone left a stray artifact in a recent commit that got deployed
accidentally.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Those of us who have been here for a while understand it.

------
rtz12
Gee, I wonder when they will finally tell us that the ones responsible are in
fact, islamic terrorists. Mark my words HN, this is just the beginning. I
wonder when things like this will happen in other European countries. Germany
is a likely candidate, as we are currently mass-importing the potential
terrorist candidates.

And now, I'll just wait for the downvotes I guess.

~~~
saeranv
To call families fleeing war "potential terrorist candidates"...

Can you see how this is an extremely broad, lazy generalization? What really
supports this comparison, other than their religion and colour of their skin?

~~~
vox_mollis
To the parent's point, support for this generalization comes from the very odd
fact that fully 75% of the composition of the refugee families are men, with
women and children comprising 12% and 13%, respectively.

~~~
rtz12
I personally don't like this argument. It is not surprising that young men
will go first and let their families come safely after. Not all of Syria is a
war zone after all.

------
deanCommie
And here come the "Obviously this is going to happen, France is 10% muslim"
posts.

If you marginalize people, mistrust them, do not make an effort to integrate
them, and make them feel like the only place where they are welcome is
segregated communities, don't be surprised when they radicalize. This has
happened all throughout history, and will continue without changes.

Conservatives scream that Liberals are too soft on immigration, and are too
focused on "political correctness". They want them to wake up and recognize
that scary "others" are around every corner and can't wait to harm us. Well,
the irony is that it is those social policies and that ostracization that
creates the conditions in which resentment grows.

And here we are. Screaming more about "those muslims". Which only pushes
moderate muslims further to feel like there is no tolerance for nuiance in the
West.

This will do gangbusters for ISIS recruitment.

edit: Just so people understand, I'm not victim blaming anyone. I am
traumatized as one of my favourite cities and areas that I've been to only
weeks ago are in the grips of panic and terror at the hands of horrific
monsters.

I'm not saying "Well yeah, of course, that's what's going to happen. France
had it coming". I'm responding to the people who are saying "Well, yeah, of
course, that's what's going to happen. When you allow so many immigrants and
muslims have free reign". I'm looking ahead at the next few weeks as people
take this opportunity to just blame everything on Islam. And make the
situation worse longer term.

~~~
aikah
> If you marginalize people, mistrust them, do not make an effort to integrate
> them, and make them feel like the only place where they are welcome is
> segregated communities, don't be surprised when they radicalize. This has
> happened all throughout history, and will continue without changes.

@deanCommie

Please, stop with the excuses , nobody marginalized anybody. The terrorists
are not victims , the islamists are not victims. so don't give them excuses.
The wide majority of muslims in France are integrated, they are bakers,
plumbers , computer scientists , my baker is a muslim , so stop with that
bull. There is no excuse none.

10% of the french people are muslims, that's a fact, out of that fact it
increases the chances of people chosing an extreme vision of islam. There was
attacks in Spain , UK and obviously USA, is it because muslims were
marginalized ? so stop please, you are ignorant trying to apply your post
modernist canvas on things when some people are still taken hostage as we
speak, you should be ashamed of yourself.

FYI : I'm black and come from a muslim family though i'm not muslim, those who
fail are those who don't try hard enough, nobody said it will be easy.
Everything is "free" in France, education , college, healthcare , you feel
"marginalized" , well there is Europe and you can basically pick and choose
the country you want to live in today. So no excuses, enough.

~~~
deanCommie
I'm not excusing the terrorists. I'm trying to keep in check the people who
are commenting on this and just saying "well yeah, this is what happens when
you have 10% muslims in your country".

I'm not defending the terrorists. I'm defending people like your family who
will be lumped in with them in the next couple of weeks as people blame all of
this on immigration and islam, like they do every time.

The fact is, we are living in an age of muslim extremism and sympathies are at
an all time high. We could look at it at that fact and blame 1.57 billion
people for all sharing this radical ideology, or we could look at what other
forces are nudging a small section of those people to radicalize. And avoid
denial.

~~~
aikah
> I'm not excusing the terrorists. I'm trying to keep in check the people who
> are commenting on this and just saying "well yeah, this is what happens when
> you have 10% muslims in your country".

You're not trying to keep people in check, you are as ignorant as the people
saying racist comments with your stupid pomo explanations.

> I'm not defending the terrorists. I'm defending people like your family who
> will be lumped in with them in the next couple of weeks as people blame all
> of this on immigration and islam, like they do every time.

I won't be lumped in with anybody because most of the french can tell the
difference and I don't need anyone defending me, thank you, i'm capable of
defending myself. You're talking about a problem you know nothing about, with
a specific school of thinking that is stupid at first place. You want to talk
about a population that is really marginalized in France? talk about the Roma,
I didn't see anyone of them killing 50+ people because of it. and they have it
much , much worse than any arab or black in France.

France is not an apartheid where blacks, arabs and white people are separated
and often ,those who claim being victim of society are the one with an
intolerant and bigoted mindset. People like you give the crazies ammo to fuel
their hatred toward a country that feed them , treat them , give them an
education for free and a whole lot of percs. And again ,don't like it ? move ,
Europe is huge and go see if the grass is greener elsewhere.

~~~
dan_dimerman
these toy post-moderns don't notice that they are infantilizing muslims with
all their bullshit. you are 100% correct: being marginalized is no excuse to
become a monster.

------
Sven7
I'd like to see a ban on live threads, when these things happen.

Beyond reporting emergency contact info they serve no purpose other than
encouraging the next attack.

~~~
borkt
If you think an HN thread is is encouraging an attack... might as well shut
down twitter, facebook, all versions of press and publishing first

~~~
Sven7
I obviously meant all live threads.

------
humble_dev
How this is related to tech.. Is HN best place to talk about it?

~~~
brk
Yes, HN has become one of the best places to talk about things like this.

Reddit discussions become overrun with useless comments. Stupid memes, puns,
and just other irrelevant drivel.

Many of the mainstream news outlets have lagging facts, horrible commenting
(if any) and biased/washed/slanted reporting.

HN thoroughly discourages both worthless commenting and links to worthless
news sources.

For me personally, I much _prefer_ following stories like this on HN vs
anywhere else.

~~~
jewbacca
Top comments in the primary Reddit thread at the time of this post (using
'top' sorting):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3sphue/shootings...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3sphue/shootings_reported_in_central_paris_reports_of/)

1\. Updated chronology of news with source links

2\. Practically important publicization of #porteouverte effort

3\. Updated chronology of news as experienced by Parisian local

4\. First-person account of person who was present at theatre shooting

5\. ... content-light junk starts. More than halfway down the page.

There's interesting commentary in this HN thread that I'm not seeing upvoted
to visibility on Reddit, so it is valuable. But there is a _ton_ of uniquely
valuable stuff on the Reddit thread, and that is _consistently_ the case in
these live serious news situations.

\----

And 10 minutes after I posted this, the top comment on this very HN thread and
all its replies are all empty sentiment. "vive la france", "hearts go out",
"be safe", etc.

~~~
brk
I don't want to sidetrack this with an HN vs. Reddit debate. The top story
about this on Reddit has 14500+ comments. I couldn't really skim through them
all in between the server timeouts, but it appears that the majority of them
are non value-add.

As a story like this ages, my personal experience has been that the quality of
comments on HN go UP while the quality of comments on Reddit go DOWN.

In regards to the parent post of this thread, I think that HN provides a
valuable outlet for posting stories like this, and I personally feel it is
within the overall HN "charter" for stories. It could turn out that this
specific case balances out differently, but my personal opinion is that
_overall_ HN discussions for a given HN-worthy topic are more valuable than
the comparative Reddit thread.

------
obrero
The people of France elected a government which began bombing Syrians last
year, I guess some Syrians thought turn about is fair play and decided to bomb
some Frenchmen. The French should just throw in the towel on the imperialism
game.

I think I'll go watch my copy of "The Battle of Algiers".

